# Game Wanted Phoenix, AZ



## GreatKtulu (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm brand new to the group, and newish to Phoenix, AZ. I'm looking to join an existing group, or form a new one in the area. I'm open to pretty much anything but I have the most experience with Call of Cthulhu, Pathfinder, WoD/nWoD, and D&D3.5/4E.


----------



## thegreatcowpie (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey, I'm looking for a player for a Pathfinder game starting this Saturday. E-mail me at jb.dyer1(at)gmail and we can talk about the details.


----------

